# كيف يصنع جل الشعر (الوكس) بجوده عاليه للتجاره اتمنى من المهندسين الكرام مساعدتي



## ابو البر55 (27 يوليو 2011)

كيف اصنع الوكس او جل الشعر ذو الجوده العاليه 


اتمنى ان اعرف الطريقه وشكرا


----------



## دعاء عثمان (27 يوليو 2011)

اريد طريقة صناعة صبغات الشعر والميش والاوكسجين


----------



## ابو البر55 (29 يوليو 2011)

يا ريت حد يساعدني
لحد الان ما في حد يعطيني تركيبة جل الشعر


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 يناير 2014)

ارجو الرد


----------



## Teknovalley (31 يناير 2014)

أخي الكريم ... السلام عليكم
هناك تركيبات كثيرة لجل الشعر منها ما هو مثبت و منها ما هو ذو مظهر مبلل ومنها ما يحتوي على مواد علاجية و من هذه التركيبات ما يأتي:
لعمل 10 كجم جل شعر مرطب
المكونات:
كربومير : 65 جم
تراي ايثانول امين : 30 جم
جلسرين: 50 جم
مادة حافظة : 5 جم
لون : 1 جم
عطر مائي : 5 جم
ماء مقطر : حتى 10 كجم
يجب ضبط البي اتش من 5 الى 6.5
لو فيه اي استفسار انا تحت امر حضرتك


----------



## Teknovalley (31 يناير 2014)

هناك تركيبة اخرى لجل مثبت 
لعمل 10 كجم جل شعر مرطب
المكونات:
كربومير : 65 جم
تراي ايثانول امين : 30 جم
بي في بي : 15 جم
مادة حافظة : 5 جم
لون : 1 جم
عطر مائي : 5 جم
ماء مقطر : حتى 10 كجم
يجب ضبط البي اتش من 5 الى 6.5
يفضل عمل كمية صغيرة في البداية حتى تتأكد من سلامة تركيبتك و خطوات العمل وذلك عن طريق تنسيب الكميات


----------

